# Windows Server 2008 r2 not showing entire network



## CarlwithaG (Jul 5, 2011)

We have two servers and 20 computers networked in a domain. We just installed a Windows Server 2008 r2 server as the domain, DNS, and DHCP controller. The other server is a file server running Windows Server 2003. The work stations are running XP Pro, Vista Pro, and Windows 7 Pro. Employees have a constant need to access various files on the 2003 File Server  to open, modify, and save them. Trouble is, Network on the Server 2008, Vista & W7 pcs displays only the 2008 Server and the Vista & W7 pcs  not the 2003 Server (_the one we need!!_) nor the XP machines. Using My Network Places on the XP machines gets a _domain name_ is not accessible. You might not have permission  It is a major annoyance to have to enter \\FileServerName\ in the address bar to access the file server. I have seen other similar problems on other support forums, and have done the following on the 2008 Server: Stopped & restarted DNS, enabled Network Discovery; enabled, set to Automatic, and started Function Discovery Resource Pub., SSDP Discovery, UPnP Device Host, and Computer Browser. Ive turned off the firewall, and disabled Network Threat Protection in Symantec Small Business Endpoint Protection No luck. I would be VERY appreciative if someone has a solution!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What was your domain controller before the addition of the 2008 box? How did you add this server as a domain controller? Did you adprep the original DC? The schema for AD needs to be extended.


----------

